# The Frozen Morgan



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2010)

2 months ago I learned about a new small comp (butts only) in Conway.  Sounded like fun.
Of course 2 months ago it was 75 degrees.

This week our overnight lows were in the low 20s.  It was freaking warmer in New freaking York freaking City than in Myrtle Beach, the Sun Fun capitol of the world.


In a few minutes I will depart my warm home to spend the night in a thin walled EZ Up with 
a windproof jacket and a cooler of beer.

If you haven't heard from me by Monday....

Larry you can have my wsms.....sell them, spend the money on a memorial service
in a hospital parking lot.

Greg....you can have a table and some empty beer cans to remember me by.

Bigwheel, you can have my NC sauce recipe so you can make some pork as good
as your kinfolks used to.

Puff, you can have my big aluminum pig.

Scotty gets the trailer, my good knives and my guru and mavericks.

Finney, you can just come and get your freaking grill off my back patio.

Rev. Marvin gets the eye patch off the aluminum pig and my secret red gravy recipe.

JB, you get my dvd collection including all my Bond movies.

Nick, you get my condo close to the beach....the mortgage payoff is probably
worth more than the condo, but you can afford it.

Pen, you get my crocs to wear in July and August, the only 2 months warm enough
for you to wear them.

Witt, you get my Performer for the boys to have.

There's more I'd like to give stuff too, but that's all I have.  

However, should I survive, I expect a congratulations present from all of you,
similar in value to what I left you in the dying scenario.


----------



## Shores (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck Cappy!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 10, 2010)

Good Luck Cappy. Whiskey works well in the cold weather (so I've been told   ). The key is to dress in layers..think Strip Poker...


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 10, 2010)

Cmon it's good for ya.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW! We get some really cool stuff after Jim freezes to death!!! 
At least the beer will stay cold. That( and I'm sure Cap will agree) is the most important thing.


----------



## Griff (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I have your firearms?  Oh yeah, and good luck in the comp. You could be here, it's 18* and snowing.


----------



## john pen (Dec 10, 2010)

Nick, Ill trade you the crocks for the condo straight up...


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 10, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> WOW! We get some really cool stuff after Jim freezes to death!!!
> At least the beer will stay cold. That( and I'm sure Cap will agree) is the most important thing.



Why wait? Just go by his house and take what you want... he's in Conway.


----------



## Griff (Dec 11, 2010)

Think our Cap'n survived the night?


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anyone heard form him yet? He didn't mention when to start passing out the assets


----------



## wittdog (Dec 11, 2010)

There must have been a little magic left in that old Performer  (Sung to Frosty the Snowman).
I can see the headlines now.....Local DJ was found after a cold night with his arms wrapped around his WSM....friends say he loved those cookers..


----------



## Tri Tip (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd do it. Have fun!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 11, 2010)

and THEN IT RAINED!  4 A.M. IT STARTED AND DIDN'T STOP.
AND I WON ZILCH!


SEND ME STUFF NOW YOU HEARTLESS BASTARDS


----------



## john pen (Dec 11, 2010)

wow, that was a little harsh....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 12, 2010)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you would have gotten all my books celebrating Tar Heel national championships


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 12, 2010)

beautiful venue by the river.....some pics


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Greta pics of all the great stuff we all "would" have recieved upon your demise. 
( check your house.....I think Rempe lifted the coffee table while you were out.)

That duck looked pretty intent on getting to the smoker. He make it on?


----------



## IBQN (Dec 12, 2010)

That looks like a great place for a comp. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Griff (Dec 12, 2010)

What's with the "Frozen Morgan" moniker?  All the water I saw was in its liquid state.


----------



## john pen (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinda looks like Cleveland...


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 13, 2010)

The Flats only wish they looked so good


----------



## john pen (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of the area I drove through when I used to go to the Cleveland Clinic...


----------



## swampsauce (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad you froze and didnt win anything! Didnt leave me a damn thing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 14, 2010)

hard to find something for the man who has everything.  You can
have my Dodge if I do die...still smells like the damn rotten potatos,
thanks to you


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 14, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":jzl0apdp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you would have gotten all my books celebrating Tar Heel national championships[/quote:jzl0apdp]

Thanks, Cappy! I've been using newspaper to start my charcoal chimney, but I bet the wax in the crayon writing would make pages from those books work even better.


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 14, 2010)

I loaned him gloves, trash bags and I don't know what else.....at least he could do is give me his super secret recipe!!  And my wife thought he was nice....little does she know!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2010)

Well Cappy glad to see you not only survived the ordeal but seem to be thriving. Sure was looking forward to that fancy NC vinegar sauce recipe. Every silver lining has a gray cloud inside of it huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2010)

gooose53 said:
			
		

> I loaned him gloves, trash bags and I don't know what else.....at least he could do is give me his super secret recipe!!  And my wife thought he was nice....little does she know!!!



and lots of stuff you don't I took when ya'll weren't looking!

Why in hell would you want my recipe when you just won the Team of the Year Award?


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 16, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> gooose53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This year is over!  Need something new for next year!  I thought my trailer was a little lighter than when I brought it!!!  

It was a nice venue wasn't it?  The cold wasn't bad until the rain came....messed up everything!  It was great to finally meet you!

Doug


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 16, 2010)

I was really looking forward to the table and empty beer cans...DAMN IT!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2010)

Whew, I was just about to make the deal with John Penn! I really love those crocs! Glad you made it back alive Cappy!


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cpt Morgan,  did they have anything in the local paper on the contest in Conway?  We tried looking it up online and you have to subscribe to see anything.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2010)

nothing I saw.  That's an area that a lot of organizers fail to take advantage of...follow-up
press is easy to get, and generates more attention for the next event.


----------



## Finney (Jan 3, 2011)

How come all I was getting was something that is already mine?!?!?!?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2011)

did you still want that?  I sold it last week.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 10, 2011)

I figured you would give Finney a bucket of cigarette butts.................


----------



## Finney (Jan 11, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> did you still want that?  I sold it last week.



I'm starting to wish you would have frozen.....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 11, 2011)

Cappy Did you bathe in that bayou? Did yall cook them ducks? ****** Boy!


----------

